# Confused



## Mia713 (Mar 2, 2006)

Tonight my boyfriend hit me in the face, causing me to bleed because his finger nail scratched me pretty deep when he hit me. I don't know what to think of it. He told me it was an accident, and he has never been aggressive towards me before ever, he only yelled at me once since we've been together (we have been together for 6 months now). I don't know if it was truly an accident or not. I'm kind of scared of him right now though and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 2, 2006)

Were you having an argument at the time he hit you, hon? Also, where is he now? If this was not an accident, you need to be in a safe place, away from him.


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 2, 2006)

We weren't arguing, I was playfully joking around with him when we were about to go out, and he said to me "Let's go", but I continued to joke around with him. He went to grab something out of my hand when he hit me. I really want to believe it was an accident, but I just don't know.


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 2, 2006)

Is he still there with you now? If so, what is his attitude? If you were playing around, it might have been an accident. Accidents do happen. However, if you have doubts that it was an accident, I suspect there's a reason why you have those doubts, hon. You don't want to stay around him if it's not safe.


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 2, 2006)

He's still here, he keeps apologizing and saying it was an accident.


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, hon. What makes you think it might not have been an accident? You weren't arguing, or fighting, at the time it happened, but you were horsing around. It sounds like it's more than possible that it was, indeed, an accident. What worries me is why you're thinking it wasn't. There must be some reason why you don't believe he didn't mean to hit you...


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 2, 2006)

I really don't know why I don't believe him when he says it was truly an accident. It just seemed really un-likely at the time that he could just happen to hit and scratch me on the face. I don't know. He has always been a really good guy to me and treats me with respect, but for whatever reason I can't help feeling a little bit afraid of him.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you been in a relationship or situation before (with someone else) where the other person WAS physically aggressive toward you?


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 2, 2006)

No. However an ex boyfriend I had last year did go to hit me once, but didn't actually do it.


----------



## fancy792 (Mar 2, 2006)

One thing I can say is if deep inside you know if it was or not. Don't ignore your intuition or your true feeling.


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 2, 2006)

I really don't feel like he would try to hurt me on purpose. I can't help feeling confused about it though.


----------



## fancy792 (Mar 8, 2006)

I was just wondering how you are and if you got any help in regards to how you felt and the situation you been in?


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Fancy, thanks for your concern. My boyfriend and I have talked a lot about what happened, I genuinely believe now that it was an accident. I don't think he meant to hurt me on purpose.


----------



## fancy792 (Mar 8, 2006)

That is great news  I love hearing that things a positive

quick note: Just make sure that if there is any doubts, talk about it!


----------



## Mia713 (Mar 9, 2006)

Will do! Thanks again.


----------

